# MF 43 Plows



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I am looking for a CAT 2 cross drawbar for a set of MF 43 plows. Yes, it came with Cat 1 but I am wanting to convert it to Cat 2. The drawbar is forged as one piece. The Cat 1 pins are not replaceable and they are so short the Cat 2 ball covers up the pin hole. So, if anyone has one or knows someone that might have a set of plows that aren't any good I would love to get my hands on a Cat 2 cross draw bar!

Thanks,
Damon Cates
Cunningham, KY


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Damon, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I would take the Cat I drawbar off the plow and take it to a machine shop and have them machine it back to give you more pin length.

Alternatively, you could buy a regular Cat II drawbar of proper length and fit it on your plow??

OR, you could grind a slot in your ball to accommodate the lynch pin??


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

That is an interesting idea. Not sure how a machine shop would set that up to turn it down and I am not sure there is enough room left to turn it down to give me more pin length. I bought 2 Cat 2 pins and had a friend start working on one for me. My idea was to cut the threaded shank off, bore it out the length of the pin on the plow, drill a hole through it at the correct place on the Cat 2 pin, put a roll pin through it, flush or just shy of being flush. Then that would accommodate the Cat 2 lift arm. Problem is that the Cat 1 pins on the plows are wore and I can't get a tight fit. by boring out the Cat 2 pin. 

The other option I have thought about is to cut the pin on the plow back behind the pin hole to where I can get a good tight fit when the Cat 2 pin is bored. I would then have my friend turn the shoulder down on the Cat 2 pin to match the height of the shoulder on the cross drawbar and then weld it. But I really don't want to take away from the originality of the plows. 

Thanks for the feed back. I really do appreciate it. I am still hoping to find a Cat 2 cross drawbar somewhere. I doubt there is much difference in any of them. One company probably made plows for several companies anyway.

Damon


----------

